# King Kevin Strikes Again....NEW WORLD RECORD!!!!!



## kingling

World record spotted gar on fly rod, 20lb tippet 

6.84lbs


----------



## jim t

Biggun!!!

Jim


----------



## kingling

...


----------



## jim t

NOT a World Record! and I swear that reel wasn't there when I first looked!

http://fishermansview.com/freshwater_world_records_for_fish.htm

Jim


----------



## kingling

"on fly rod".......


----------



## jim t

Why does the fish have a shadow, so does the reel (circular), yet his hand does not?

Jim


----------



## kingling

well shit....it must be photoshopped.......


----------



## kingling

i just looked at the picture again, there are clear shadows for everything


----------



## jim t

Yet he has no shadow above his hand, and there is a horizontal shadow on the ground, yet all others are vertical?

Jim


----------



## kingling

yea sure....a for sure photoshop, no doubt about it!!!


----------



## jim t

Left arm... no shadow.

Jim


----------



## whome

Honestly, That is a terrible photoshop picture. There have been some on here that I wasn't sure if photoshop or not, but that one is bad...


----------



## jim t

King Kevin is a FRAUD!!!

Sorry!

Jim


----------



## CatHunter

show us some documentation if it has been certified.


----------



## osborne311

Going to enter that in the bad photo shop contest. I should win


----------



## fisheye48

Maybe it's just me but look at the hand holding the fish...he either has some big ole paws or a bad ps job on the index finger


----------



## osborne311

you can actually see the cut circles around the reel, etc. Its a horrible photo shop.


----------



## NICHOLAS

:notworthy::notworthy: Fish is real. Record is real. Picture is REAL. For some reason every picture taken with that camera is photoshop'd......


----------



## jim t

AGAIN, king kevin is a fraud!!!!

Jim


----------



## CatHunter

kingling said:


> yea sure....a for sure photoshop, no doubt about it!!!



I'm not sure where this is going, I'm not convinced its photo shop either.

How about a direct question for the critics, was that a real record? and is the photo legitimate or fake? If so can you show us the certificate?


----------



## fisheye48

NICHOLAS said:


> :notworthy::notworthy: Fish is real. Record is real. Picture is REAL. For some reason every picture taken with that camera is photoshop'd......


Your right the fish, record, and picture are all real...but none of those in the picture posted are real......where do you buy a camera that instantly photoshop pics??


----------



## NICHOLAS

fisheye48 said:


> Your right the fish, record, and picture are all real...but none of those in the picture posted are real......where do you buy a camera that instantly photoshop pics??



You don't. That's the point. For some reason every picture of anything worth taking a picture of now days is Photo Shopped.


----------



## CatHunter

fisheye48 said:


> Your right the fish, record, and picture are all real...but none of those in the picture posted are real......where do you buy a camera that instantly photoshop pics??


Can you post the original picture next to the fake so we can see the difference? Thanx:thumbsup:


----------



## jim t

king kevin is a FRAUD! Now we have proof!

Jim


----------



## fisheye48

I use to work with ps... It's shopped horribly!! The shadows are to circular and perfect there isn't a camera that takes pictures that shows shadows like that...also there is a shadow on the fish and behind it that looks like a fin but there isn't one there


----------



## NICHOLAS

?? I still use photo shop..... The flash was used on the camera to show the fish. Shadows too round? Its a round reel. The missing fin looks like a wet spot on his shirt to me. But whateva!


----------



## CatHunter

NICHOLAS said:


> ?? I still use photo shop..... The flash was used on the camera to show the fish. Shadows too round? Its a round reel. The missing fin looks like a wet spot on his shirt to me. But whateva!


the gar is not missing a fin, gars only have one fin up top


----------



## jim t

NICHOLAS said:


> ?? I still use photo shop..... The flash was used on the camera to show the fish. Shadows too round? Its a round reel. The missing fin looks like a wet spot on his shirt to me. But whateva!


And the missing shadows right along side?

Jim


----------



## jim t

king kevin is still a fraud!

Jim


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

jim t said:


> king kevin is still a fraud!
> 
> Jim


No Kevin Glover is hell of an angler.....


----------



## CatHunter

Now I'm not sure if this thread is serious or just some kinda joke


----------



## jim t

MULLET HUNTER said:


> No Kevin Glover is hell of an angler.....


Yet he relies on carnival pranks to prove his prowess...

He is worse than a liar, he manufactures his lies. Perhaps he actually believes them.

Sorry, sick and tired of his "tricks".

Let him show legitimate pictures. Easy enough to do.

king kevin is a liar.

Jim

Looking forward to seeing his name in the record book. Trust me, I'll be looking.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

jim t said:


> Yet he relies on carnival pranks to prove his prowess...
> 
> He is worse than a liar, he manufactures his lies. Perhaps he actually believes them.
> 
> Sorry, sick and tired of his "tricks".
> 
> Let him show legitimate pictures. Easy enough to do.
> 
> king kevin is a liar.
> 
> Jim
> 
> Looking forward to seeing his name in the record book. Trust me, I'll be looking.



I agree, but it is still hilarious.....


----------



## Bullshark

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I agree, but it is still hilarious.....


Yes. I look forward to his posts. Remember the black face post? Best ever!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

You can see his head in the window of the truck, thats a wet spot on his shirt. Unless you are messing with him Jim everyone needs to cut that shit out. Whens the last time you have seen a post from Recees on here?


----------



## fisheye48

A wet spot that has straight lines? Never seen a wet spot on my shirt that didn't spread or have nice crisp straight lines


----------



## Jaw Jacker

:thumbup: Kevin taught me how to be a Pier Rat back "73". He know more about fishing than 90% of the people on this forum and likes nothing better than to Muck with that 90%. :thumbsup:


----------



## kingling

this record, and picture are 100% real, if you dont believe it go to the far east end of madison street in milton and ask kevin himself, he has the paper work and the fish


----------



## NICHOLAS

jim t said:


> Yet he relies on carnival pranks to prove his prowess...
> 
> He is worse than a liar, he manufactures his lies. Perhaps he actually believes them.
> 
> Sorry, sick and tired of his "tricks".
> 
> Let him show legitimate pictures. Easy enough to do.
> 
> king kevin is a liar.
> 
> Jim
> 
> Looking forward to seeing his name in the record book. Trust me, I'll be looking.




Dang.
Your making yourself look like a pretty big idiot.


----------



## flounder1156

JimT.,Cathunter and others.....I have no dog in this fight,but I fill the need to set the record( no pun intended)straight . The photo of this world record spotted gar is legitimate! Kevin brought the gar out here to our hatchery to be certified......IGFA states that the qualifying fish/application has to be certified by a fisheries biologist. I took the photo and a few other pics with the camera Kevin had. The fish is a world record ,pending approval ,for the lb. class tippet used. As Kingling says .....go ask Kevin.....he has nothing to hide.


----------



## CatHunter

flounder1156 said:


> JimT.,Cathunter and others.....I have no dog in this fight,but I fill the need to set the record( no pun intended)straight . The photo of this world record spotted gar is legitimate! Kevin brought the gar out here to our hatchery to be certified......IGFA states that the qualifying fish/application has to be certified by a fisheries biologist. I took the photo and a few other pics with the camera Kevin had. The fish is a world record ,pending approval ,for the lb. class tippet used. As Kingling says .....go ask Kevin.....he has nothing to hide.


Well this is good, I didn't think the picture was fake, I was just questioning its legitimacy, thanx for the update.


----------



## osborne311

Well then - congrats! I honestly thought someone was messing around on here because that picture looks odd.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

I'm telling you that Kevin is an angler....... However he is a jokester which creates this controversy, all the while he is laughing.....


----------



## TURTLE

*Seems like some members like to jump to the Photo Shop claim any time someone catches a nice fish. Do you guys remember everyone who was certain Steph's pics of the Dolphin she caught off the 2nd sand bar were fake? ( Aquahuntress) I assure you those were all real and she has plenty of other pic's of very nice fish that SHE caught that are very real too. I guess it's hard too admit a hot chick outfished some guys. LOL :laughing:*


----------



## WW2

I would never say the picture is a fake but I will say the camera it was taken with sucks. That picture gave me a headache looking at it due to focus and whatnot. It seems to have that fisheye effect that really crappy cameras have.


----------



## swhiting

Not the 1st time I've ever derailed, probably won't be the last.......
.
.
.
Maybe distant cousins:


----------



## WW2

swhiting said:


> Not the 1st time I've ever derailed, probably won't be the last.......
> .
> .
> .
> Maybe distant cousins:


hahahahaha


----------



## swhiting

As requested, original pic:


----------



## deeptracks

swhiting said:


> As requested, original pic:


pretty funny right there....There to pick him up..?


----------



## CatHunter

swhiting said:


> As requested, original pic:


ahh so he just changed the picture back to the original before most of us saw it, i get it..

Alot of people think my picture of my 19in redear sunfish was fake but its real too, no photo shop back then and i still have the original picture in my photo album.


----------



## lastcast

Ha! Great pic, made me laugh.


----------



## Yakavelli

Hey King Kevin, please post more awesome pics. I love this shit! Jim T, shut the hell up please.


----------



## striper260

awesome job!!


----------



## jim t

The first time I saw the pic there was no reel on the rod. 

Jim


----------



## Yakavelli

It blends in well with the truck. Is it possible you overlooked it. It's an easy mistake. Even if it is fake, who gives a shit? Is it worth acting like a little kid by repeating yourself over and over and over and over about him being a fraud? I like his posts, especially the old ones. I miss the little "black" kid.


----------



## reelthrill

As "mullet head" stated; "King Kevin is a hell of a fisherman." I have fished with kevin for over 40 years and I can tell you that he caught that gar as well as all the other fish he posts here. He is a jokester and loves to have fun with anything to do with hunting or fishing but he is at the top of the list when it comes to ability.


----------



## reelthrill

I took the picture of his 14lb bass. I don't know a thing about photoshopping, (and neither does Kevin for that matter), but I have caught many bass between 10 and 12lbs and that fish was alot bigger than any I have caught. I guess the article in the Alabama magazine was fake too! All the other bass that many on here say was photoshopped, I have personally seen most of them. He keeps them alive in a large container and releases them later.


----------



## feelin' wright

Congrats on the record. I do agree that I loved his post from back in the day. The bleach pants one was a riot.


----------



## Yakavelli

Keep em commin King. Don't let the assholes silence your greatness. Lol


----------



## WhiteDog

Hey Jim T.,

Why don't you come to Glover's shop and call him a fraud instead of hiding behind your keyboard. Please ask your mommy if she will drive you over, but before you do, let me know so I can be there... I want to see what kind of an idiot would say things like you do... You are a MORON.

GATORS SUCK 21-7


----------



## Brant Peacher

jim t said:


> The first time I saw the pic there was no reel on the rod.
> 
> Jim


Listen bro, I can vouch for Kevin that everything in that picture is legit. I have seen the fish, and all the world record documentation that goes with it. This is not the first world record Kevin has caught. Just let it be man. Your making an ass of yourself! And that goes for everyone else that had something negative to say. 

Capt Brant Peacher
850-450-3878


----------



## 82whaler

Hail,Hail,Hail All Hail King Kevin !


----------



## Razorback

WhiteDog said:


> Hey Jim T.,
> 
> Why don't you come to Glover's shop and call him a fraud instead of hiding behind your keyboard. Please ask your mommy if she will drive you over, but before you do, let me know so I can be there... I want to see what kind of an idiot would say things like you do... You are a MORON.
> 
> GATORS SUCK 21-7


Whitedog I want to be there if this happens.....King Kevin we are not worthy....ALL HAIL....KING KEVIN.....ALL HAIL!


----------



## CatHunter

I'm looking threw the Florida record books and it looks as though the spotted gar is vacant for a state record he may have a shot at that as well.

http://myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/fishing-tips/record/


----------



## jim t

Hey, I will admit if I am wrong... but there's quite a bit of asides here that he loves pranking people on these boards. Including this time. 

Maybe I fell for his prank. If so good on him, but I standby my assertion that this photo was doctored.

Jim


----------



## reelthrill

Photo was absolutely not doctored. The flash however was on. They could not get it to turn off. Maybe this caused some difference in the photo.


----------



## jim t

Then I apologize, I am a DICK.

I 'll say the same in person if he wants.

Jim


----------



## stargazer

Yes you are dick. You do this all the time along with catfish hunter and several others. Just shows you are full of sh#t. This forum ought to ban negative people like yall, and I really dont know why the hell they havent. You and your kind have stopped a lot of people from posting with your negativity! Ive always said, Losers hate winners!


----------



## jim t

Absolutely right.

I am a hater and a naysayer of pictures too many pics. I will stop.


Thanks!

Jim


----------



## Ultralite

stargazer said:


> Yes you are dick. You do this all the time along with catfish hunter and several others. Just shows you are full of sh#t. This forum ought to ban negative people like yall, and I really dont know why the hell they havent. You and your kind have stopped a lot of people from posting with your negativity! Ive always said, Losers hate winners!


clueless! 

I don't post much anymore even though I cut my teeth on this forum many years ago...

people like you, are the reason I don't...not Jim T...

King Kevin is a funny guy (never met him) and as far as I'm concerned, he can have his glory and fun if that's what you call it...

BTT...

don't even know why I post here anymore...guess because I know more people and have made friends with many on here...for that, I'm thankful...


----------



## 82whaler

jim t said:


> Absolutely right.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jim


Good on you Jim, Kevin really is the Finest Person you can find ( He's Old Florida ) He has been a friend of mine since about 1967 @ 1968 
There are no better people than Kevin and His Family.


----------



## Tres

stargazer said:


> Yes you are dick. You do this all the time along with catfish hunter and several others. Just shows you are full of sh#t. This forum ought to ban negative people like yall, and I really dont know why the hell they havent. You and your kind have stopped a lot of people from posting with your negativity! Ive always said, Losers hate winners!


The guy apologized. I think his apology vs your response to his apology leaves you the one looking like a dick. :thumbdown:


----------



## jim t

I don't mind, I was a DICK, about 4 or 5 times times. I deserve to be called on it, more than once. It reminds me I can be better.

Jim


----------



## 82whaler

jim t said:


> I don't mind, I was a DICK, about 4 or 5 times times. I deserve to be called on it, more than once. It reminds me I can be better.
> 
> Jim


 Plus One Jim :thumbsup:


----------



## Tres

jim t said:


> I don't mind, I was a DICK, about 4 or 5 times times. I deserve to be called on it, more than once. It reminds me I can be better.
> 
> Jim


 I wasn't saying you're not a dick. I've kinda thought you were a dick since I started posting on the forum, but at least you apologized for it (this time.)


----------



## hjorgan

Who cares, it's a gar for cryin out loud. Love the thread though. Distraction from why my wife is mad at me ... again... for nothing I know of. And I know enough not to ask. I'd photoshop a picture of her happy if I could. 

Maybe that fish carcass should have gone in the trash yesterday? Hmmmm.....


----------



## CatHunter

:notworthy:Sorry King, My most humble apologies goes out to you, I shouldn't have been so quick to judge with out all the facts.

Great Catch and I consider you a grade A character of PFF:thumbsup:


----------



## BuckWild

hjorgan said:


> who cares, it's a gar for cryin out loud. Love the thread though. Distraction from why my wife is mad at me ... Again... For nothing i know of. And i know enough not to ask. I'd photoshop a picture of her happy if i could.
> 
> Maybe that fish carcass should have gone in the trash yesterday? Hmmmm.....


that's the funniest stuff i've read all day!

Nice fish btw.


----------



## Brandy

If anyone searches the forum for Dicks.....at least they can find them


----------



## Tres

Brandy said:


> If anyone searches the forum for Dicks.....at least they can find them


 Hope none of the guys I'm fishing with are searching for that!


----------



## osborne311

Tres said:


> Hope none of the guys I'm fishing with are searching for that!


Well Played :thumbsup:


----------



## Yakavelli

LOL...no shit! LOL


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

i swear for the first 4 pages i thought this was just a big joke cause of everyone jumping on the Photoshop bandwagon after every one of his pictures for the past couple years. i was laughing out loud, then i realized it was real.... messed the whole thing up for me. Hell of a fish and congrats on the new record Kevin!


----------



## WW2

I heard that the only reason King Kevin can catch these fish is because he lets Tebow use the fishing pole before he goes fishing....


----------



## CatHunter

I was not sure either if it was real or just a joke :no:


----------



## Tres

I thought it was a joke too, but evidently not.


----------

